# Floating catfish rig?



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok so I have been trying to find a way to keep my bait off the bottom. Looking for a rig for fishing a big lake, but not using a bobber. I feel if I could suspend by bait a couple feet from the bottom, this would lead to cleaner strikes. Seems that a bait laying on the bottom, the cat needs to pin the bait against something in order to grab it. 

Here is what I've come up with so far. 









I have no idea what a rig like this is called, so I've had a bit of trouble browsing the web for info on it. With the pic I'm sure You get the idea of what I'm going for. Just wanted to see if others use a rig like this and if its worked for you before. Do You think something like this would work? It seems to float how I want it to, in my fish tank, just not sure how it would handle a big piece of cut bait.


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

Try a crappie rig. If you want your bait higher off the bottom just add some line bellow the swivel. I've always used them as they are in the package unless there is a weedy bottom. The brass hooks are easier to remove because they will straighten out. I just bend them back into shape and throw on another crawler. Good luck!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

That rig is a standard floating rig, just make sure the float is out near the hook and is big enough to keep your bait up, most guys Peg the float so it stays up there. I agree, smart gills often bury themselves into the rocks to not been seen. Cant really blame them.....

Salmonid


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

that rig is called a poly ball rig, i have used it in the past and caught fish on it, i dont use it much but it does produce flathead.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Jimmy

Just my opinion here so bear with me.

About the only time I would rig like that is drift fishing for blue cats.
I would use a pencil walking sinker and the purpose of the bobber would be to keep the hook out of submerged timber as I drift.

Flatheads, blues and large channel cats are all predators. They are all used to their prey hiding or running and are prepared to deal with it. These fish don't bite prey fish, they flare their gills and inhale them. Although a case may be made for making the baits more visible (in deep dark murky water at night) the only real advantage might be that the baits struggle more and send out vibrations.

I really prefer keeping rigging simple. I see 2 knots that are not needed and a knot on a hook where a snell would be stronger. I always use the smallest hooks and the lightest lines I can get away with so extra rigging scares me.
Also you will be surpised at how large a bobber is required to float your bait.
I believe you will also learn what a 2 oz sinker does to a styrafoam float on a cast.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

katfish said:


> Jimmy
> 
> Just my opinion here so bear with me.
> 
> ...



Well Robby,
If there is anyones advice I'd take regarding catfish, its yours. 

What type of rig would You advise I use for lake fishing? You say there are two knots that aren't needed, so I assume you mean removing the swivel and just have line running through the sinker and tied off at the hook? 

As far as snells go, I started using them last year. Though I have had a hard time finding a type of snell to stick with, as I'm so inconsistent when tying them. For some reason half the time I'll go to cinch down the knot and the loops are all clustered on top eachother. Other types just don't want to cinch up at all and I'm able to push my tag end back through and untie the knot. 

So yeah a lot of times I just end up tying a palamor, but I'd love a suggestion for a good type of snell.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Try this for snelling your hooks. BPS has the tool for about $5 or you can make one out of a piece of dowel rod and a piece of brass tubing from a hobby shop.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

FISNFOOL said:


> Try this for snelling your hooks. BPS has the tool for about $5 or you can make one out of a piece of dowel rod and a piece of brass tubing from a hobby shop.


Thats pretty cool, I'll have to get one of those. Thanks man'


----------



## [email protected]#$carp (Aug 29, 2010)

You can also use floating jig heads I think are used for walleyes.They seem to work better than just lying the bait on the bottom.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Jimmy
This is it.










If you are fishing lakes you control the amount of line after the bait hits bottom. I usually give the baits 6-10 inches of line. They struggle and try to swim up and then hopefully attract a flathead.

Snelling hooks with stiff mono is tricky but one thing that will help you is to hold the loops with the hand holding the hook until you pull the standing end(line towards the reel) to snug up the loops. If the lines cross on your loops cut and tie again because it defeats the strength gained by snelling.

Animation of snell

This is a simpler snell than I tie. Looks easier though.










An illustration of my snells. A finger along the hook shank as you tighten the standing lines keeps your loops from getting out of whack.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the detailed response Robby, much appreciated. 

Going after some cats tomorrow, will give your simpler method a go. 

I was watching this video earlier on youtube and found this snell fairly easy to tie. I tied on up to a spool of mono and a Hook, ended up straighten out the hook. Tried a stronger hook and the line ended up breaking a few feet up from the knot, so I guess it works.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

katfish said:


> Jimmy
> This is it.
> 
> 
> ...


Dang i havent ever fished for flathead but that bait is massive im gonna give it a shot!


----------

